# best way to teach a dog to let go of ball



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

once she has a ball she will not let go. Anyone know any good easy methods to get her to drop the ball? 


Also sometimes if i hold a ball she will leap in the air and try to grab it lol 


Any good ways to prevent that?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Have you tried trading for a high-value treat?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have another ball and tell her to out or drop it or whatever, as soon as she does, mark that and reward her with the other ball.
Don't throw it high in the air, or hold it high. If she is just trying like a maddog to get the ball, then I would end the game.
Balls on strings work well, play a bit of tug before making them release is a good way to interact without having to throw it..


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What I do to teach my dogs to drop the ball, is simply taking the ball from their mouth and saying "drop it". And when they let go, or I get it rather, I praise them and toss them a treat. This did not take Jackson long to learn at all, in fact now I just get out the "dr.." part of the command and he spits it out. Just practice with your dog in front of you first, without actually playing fetch so she gets the concept of what you want her to do.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some dogs have such ball drive that they won't listen to the command, too high in drive. A treat isn't high value enough for trading.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

she will pull me all over the world if i play tug lol 

do you know where i can buy one of those strong balls with a string you see in videos? pet smart ones will break. She will snap it with one bite.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS

don't get the small one, dogs can choke/swallow them, so be aware of size!

Reward Toys: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment
I bought the glow in the dark orbee and ran a spongy rope thru it, it is much easier on my hands than the gappays.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Have another ball and tell her to out or drop it or whatever, as soon as she does, mark that and reward her with the other ball.
> Don't throw it high in the air, or hold it high. If she is just trying like a maddog to get the ball, then I would end the game.
> Balls on strings work well, play a bit of tug before making them release is a good way to interact without having to throw it..


:thumbup: This.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want to have a bit more control over the game, this video clip may be of interest:
Leerburg | Streaming Video
and here are a bunch more that are fun to watch!http://leerburg.com/stream/videolistcat.php?cat=Michael Ellis


----------

